

Accounting rule changes may allow Apple to offer free iPod touch SW updates - anigbrowl
http://arstechnica.com/apple/news/2009/09/accounting-rules-change-could-end-ipod-touch-update-fee.ars

======
awa
If it was only because of an accounting rule, why couldn't they charge $0.99
instead of $5/$10.

